# GPS-Daten in/um Marburg



## Meisterbrau (12. September 2008)

Hallo, übernächstes Wochenende möchte ich mit ein paar Freunden von Marburg aus mit dem Bike unterwegs sein. Wir haben uns dort für ein Wochenende verabredet, jedoch kennt sich in der Gegend keiner von uns aus. Nun meine Frage: Hat jemand GPS-Daten von einer netten Tour, die eben auch ein paar Trails und nette kleinere Wege beinhaltet? Das wäre eine Riesenhilfe, vielleicht hat ja jemand etwas für mich oder einen guten Tourentip. 

Vielen Dank und Grüße, Meisterbrau.


----------



## booby_trap (18. September 2008)

hi,

habe dir wg. anfrage eine pn geschickt...

booby_trap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

